# Neos Pro



## RC856

Hi,

Anyone else using one of Giant's computers with their Ride Sense?
If so, I get a message saying 'Memory Full' but after reading the manual I can't see much about it.
It's brand new so nothing has been saved to fill the memory!
How do I free up more memory?

Thanks


----------



## Sun Rider

RC856 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone else using one of Giant's computers with their Ride Sense?
> If so, I get a message saying 'Memory Full' but after reading the manual I can't see much about it.
> It's brand new so nothing has been saved to fill the memory!
> How do I free up more memory?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure how to clear memory. Have you tried pushing the reset button on the back of the main unit. Of course it may wipe out your settings. I've been using the NEOS pro + for a month now with no problem.


----------



## fez_

I am interested in getting the Neos Pro + from my TCR with RideSense. Do I have to get the just the computer which retails for $90 or the whole set with the HRM belt for $190?


----------



## RC856

You don't have to pay extra if you don't want HRM/Cadence with the Pro+.
The Pro will be fine. 

I've sold mine on now and got a Garmin 500 which I wish I'd bought to start with.


----------



## fez_

I do want the cadence feature. So do i get the $190 one?

I looked at the Garmin Edge500, but don't know if it i need all the extra features.


----------



## RC856

Yes mate. The Pro+ has the cadence sensor.
If you don't want the HRM then you could save a bit and get the Pro then the 2 in 1 sensor.

I thought the same with the 500 at first but I had an issue with the Neos where on a club run cafe stop, my trip etc would reset. Not a huge thing but annoying. Don't know if it was me but couldn't find anything in the manual. Just bugged me.

Really happy with the 500. With the Neos, I might have to cycle through a few clicks to read the data but with the 500 you can display 1 thing or 6 things on one screen so in 2 clicks you can read all the data available.


----------



## JayJay69

RC856 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone else using one of Giant's computers with their Ride Sense?
> If so, I get a message saying 'Memory Full' but after reading the manual I can't see much about it.
> It's brand new so nothing has been saved to fill the memory!
> How do I free up more memory?
> 
> Thanks


Hi There this is probably no use to you now as i see you posted over a year ago, but i recently encountered this scenario which is how I came across this post and forum, I have managed to resolve this issue so hope it aides any others who may be looking for help.
The answer is found within the settings of your Neos pro device if you navigate the settings till you find the stopwatch settings and enter those, another quick scroll and you find 'clear memory' pressing which totally clears the memory of all recorded lap times. Also to avoid this happening too frequently when 'record stop' is displayed at the beginning of your ride pressing the U button (upper right) disables the recording of that trip.


----------

